# Basics - Replace Hard Drive



## katm (Apr 15, 2004)

I know this answer is somewhere on here - but can't find anything simple.

I have a Series 2 Standalone TCD24008A and the Hard Drive died. 

I need VERY basic instructions as to what is required to replace the drive. Nothing fancy. I just need the TiVo functioning again.

Can anyone point me to a link that explains things simply?

THANKS!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

katm said:


> I know this answer is somewhere on here - but can't find anything simple.
> 
> I have a Series 2 Standalone TCD24008A and the Hard Drive died.
> 
> ...


 You should go to www.DVRupgrade.com and buy Instantcake for your model TiVo then go to www.newegg.com to purchase the disk of your choice, I recommend Western Digital, the last 2 characters of the model should be JB. such as WD2500JB that indicates the drive is designed for DVR usage. You can get anything from 40GB to 500GB make sure you buy ATA100 do not buy SATA or ATA133. Run Instantcake on your PC to restore the Tivo image and you will be off and running in no time. Good Luck  I see DVRupgrades kit comes with all the tools you will need. I do not know about Weaknees but it probably does also.


----------



## katm (Apr 15, 2004)

OK,

So, I purchase InstantCake and a Hard Drive per details below. (thanks)

Then I install InstantCake on my PC, install the new HardDrive onto my computer and use InstantCake on the new HD. Once it is formatted for my TiVo, I can then open up my TiVo and swap out HDs?? Is this basically it?

How do I install the HardDrive to my PC just temporarily? I have 2 external HardDrives on my PC now that connect via usb, but I bet this is not how I am going to hook up the internal drive that I purchase for the TiVo.

What if I wanted a Drive just to go right into the TiVo and I don't want to deal with installing the HardDrive to my PC? Would this be the Install Kit that is sold thru DVRupgrade?

I see that the WD 250GB (JB) purchased separately ($70) is much cheaper than buying the install kit ($149). But I am leary about hooking up the hard drive to my PC. Setting switches, etc etc.


----------



## Uncle_Steve (Jul 23, 2004)

An IDE-to-USB adaptor has worked well for me. This is the one I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812232002


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

katm said:


> OK,
> 
> So, I purchase InstantCake and a Hard Drive per details below. (thanks)
> 
> ...


Then both DVRupgrade and Weaknees sell hard drives with the TiVo image pre - installed 6.2a from DVRupgrade and 6.2 from Weaknees. Both are well respected companies and I am sure that you will be happy with either. All you will need is a Torx 10 and Torx 15 drivers. 10 for TiVo and 15 for disk. This way no hassle taking apart your computer. I see DVRupgrades kit comes with all the tools you will need. I do not know about Weaknees but it probably does also.


----------



## katm (Apr 15, 2004)

> Then both DVRupgrade and Weaknees sell hard drives with the TiVo image pre - installed 6.2a from DVRupgrade and 6.2 from Weaknees. Both are well respected companies and I am sure that you will be happy with either. All you will need is a Torx 10 and Torx 15 drivers. 10 for TiVo and 15 for disk.


A little confused now.... why do I need the drivers if the TiVo image is already pre-installed? I am assuming if I spend $ on a Replacement Kit - I can just pop it into the TiVo box in place of the bad drive??? Not sure how this all works....



> An IDE-to-USB adaptor has worked well for me.


It looks like I just use the usb to hook it up to the computer?? This may not be so bad....


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

katm said:


> A little confused now.... why do I need the drivers if the TiVo image is already pre-installed? I am assuming if I spend $ on a Replacement Kit - I can just pop it into the TiVo box in place of the bad drive??? Not sure how this all works....
> 
> It looks like I just use the usb to hook it up to the computer?? This may not be so bad....


You do not need an image if you buy the drive with image pre-installed. You also do not need any USB stuff. All the tools you need come in the kit along with instructions. All you have to do is unplug the bad drive plug in the replacement and go through guided setup to set your zipcode and telephone number if at all because that is what I have to do with my DirectvTivo. The regular Tivo may not require as many details. The only thing you need to remember is how to turn a screw driver.


----------



## katm (Apr 15, 2004)

> You do not need an image if you buy the drive with image pre-installed


So this is what DVRupgrade is selling as REPLACEMENT DRIVE KIT. The 80GB is $99. I am thinking I can probably purchase a new TiVo for this $.

I guess this is why doing it myself would be best! Cheaper for the hard drive and the Instant Cake is only$20.

Thanks so much for all the info!


----------

